# back deck speaker dillema



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

i bought some 6.5" speakers to put in the back of my 88 sedan and i broke the damn grille that snaps over the top of the base that screws to the dash. well, after that p!ssed me off, the friggin speakers didn't fit because the base isn't round, it has a flat edge on the bottom. well, i took the base out to see if the speakers could just sit on or screw to the back deck and i broke the friggin base and THE SPEAKERS DON"T FIT THE BACK DECK. crutchfield was finally wrong, 6 1/2's don't fit the back deck. is there a bracket or something someone makes that will let me install some speakers back there? i do not want just front door speakers...


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

just cut some baffles out of some mdf


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

that's what i'm going to end up doing tomorrow. i got the cd player and front door speakers put in today and i ran the speaker wire to the back. one of the easier installs i've done. also, you guys who said i wouldn't need a support for the back of my cd player were right. the old radio had an install kit behind the fascia and everything pretty much just slid into place. thanks for everyone's input.


----------

